# Any good breeders in or around oklahoma?



## wannabeamaltesemom (Jan 16, 2009)

I live in oklahoma (tulsa area) but wouldn't mind traveling to missouri, arkansas, or kansas. I am trying to find a breeder of quality pet malteses.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ta Jon Maltese (tajonmaltese.com) is in the Tulsa area.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Ta-Jon is great, but be very careful in Ok, AK, Missouri because of puppy mills. There is another post asking the same question that has several breeders named. Read that one and I think you'll get most of the good breeders. One that isn't listed there that is good is Veranda Maltese (verandamaltese.com) 

Good luck. :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to SM.  

As already mentioned, I'd go with a Ta-Jon pup. Are you looking for a male or female? Ta-Jon has a boy available. 

http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

He's so cute. Good luck!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 16 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707578


> Hi! Welcome to SM.
> 
> As already mentioned, I'd go with a Ta-Jon pup. Are you looking for a male or female? Ta-Jon has a boy available.
> 
> ...


OMG!! He is ADORABLE :wub2: I think I'm in love


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have yet to see a ta-jon pup that didn't steal my heart. So cute!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i would also like to pitch in here in favor of Tajon maltese. Their pups are STUNNING!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jan 16 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707682


> i would also like to pitch in here in favor of Tajon maltese. Their pups are STUNNING!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


That Tajon pup is gorgeous but a definite handful. We had him and tried to keep him, but the professional trainer called him a "wild man" and said he was quite a bit "mouthier" than the average puppy. He is beautiful and can be sweet, but just make sure you can deal with a rambunctious dog. He might do really well with a family with a couple other dogs since his main passion in life is to nip and run away.


----------

